# Back to the Hospital for me :(



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Everyone,Just to let you all know, if I seem a bit scarce on here, I am off to the hospital again as outpatient this week and again next week (Thursday)for some more testing. Since my "bow tie" ovaries removal, I have had continual ongoing pain and so they are doing a cystoscopy to determine if the bladder was damaged from the surgery. I had many adhesions, etc. as well.Through all this, I have continued to listen to my IBS CDs to help control the pain and get some rest. I think I would be bonkers without them to deal with this. Even with the ongoing pain, my past surgeries, and all that my subconscious is dealing with painwise, my IBS symptoms are getting better and better. It is as though my mind knows what it can control and what it cannot, and is sorting the two types of pain out.Well, please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. If they don't find something to address this pain, then you will be reading some pretty heavy-duty venting on here!!!!







Oh, well, in the face of so many who are hurting so deeply, mine is a trivial point, I guess, but I know I can get a little TLC here, where in my day-to-day life, I must be stoic for my kids, etc. Same as you guys are.Thanks for letting me vent.....you on the BB are all the GREATEST!!!! Take care everyone.







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Hi! Marilyn:I just wanted to send you good wishes and thoughts and many HUGS!!! I'm sorry that you hurt so much. I am dealilng with problems from a hysterectomy done 2 1/2 years ago. It left me with damaged muscles and nerves and affected my motility. The worst was that it destroyed my sense of balance and I can barely walk. So, my heart goes out to you.My prayers are with you. Hope that they can find something to help you feel better.Take care.Renee'


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Oh Renee' you poor girl...I do believe I have something damaged as well. My neighbor had a hyst a few weeks after mine, and she is feeling great, and is 10 yrs. older than I am. My heart goes out to you...we are all in this suffering game together. (((HUGS))) right back to you, too!!! Hope they can help you also. Thanks for your kind words. ~ M


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

((((hugs)))) to you Marilyn. I'll be sending my best wishes your way as well







Hope everything goes okay and keep us updated with how you're doing.------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Marilyn, just seconding the sentiments already posted here. A <<hug>> and a prayer for you. Keep us informed on how you are doing. And feel free to vent here anytime


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Aw Marilyn, I wish I could find that blasted magic wand. For the life of me I can't seem to locate it! If it turns up, you get 1st swipe! I'll be praying they get to the bottom of this pain & discomfort for you. Don't leave that hospital without a script for Pyridium!!!! I'll also being sending lots of prayers for your inner peace. If you feel brave enough, put some batteries in your walkman, slap it in a ziplock bag, put those ear phones on before they give ya the lovely bonnet and let Mike take ya thru it. Bring your favorite ones.







When you get a chance, or if Net's around, let us know how you are. Love & (((HUGS))) BQ


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2001)

Just to say I wish you every possible spped in recover and hope they get things sorted out for you quickly.We'll miss you, and look forward to your speed return







Best RegardsMike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you thank you, Shyra, Madchen, BQ and Mike for your kind words of concern and care. They mean so much to me!!!(((HUGS))) right back atchya! I will keep you posted next week. Thanks again. ~ M


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Marilyn,I'm sorry you're still feeling poorly. I hope they get this resolved once and for all. You've come to the right place for support and I'm sending loads of TLC to you, as well as some Arizona sunshine.







AZ


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

marilyn,my thoughts are with you, sorry that i'm responding so late to this post! i was off-island on friday and didn't check this site yesterday. let me know if you need a batch of white chocolate macadamia nut cookies sent your way with lots of love! take care!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Marilyn, we have talked a couple times, bbut know I am thinking the best for you and a speedy recovery. I hope they sort all this out for you.lotro, I waant some white choc cookies with mac nuts. UMMMM my favorite.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks so much, AZ, Lotro and Eric!!! I would love some Arizona sunshine, tho the last few days here have been in the 70's so I am not complaining! Lotro, those cookies sound good. When my son was in Hawaii last year, he brought me those macadamia candies they sell over there!!! Didn't much care for the poi, though, and it turned out, neither did the ones serving it!!Well,I will be off to the hospital in the morning, so thanks again to you all for your well-wishes, prayers and concern. It means a lot to me!!! Be well everyone. And thanks again....







~ Marilyn


----------

